# Computer worries



## WeNeedToTalk (Oct 9, 2007)

Not really sure where I should have put this thread because there's not an overall hardware section, so I'll just post here.

I just got a nice new PC today, but I'm worried.

I don't know anything about cleaning/cooling my PC, and I want to crank up the graphics on Counter Strike Source, but I know it will put pressure on my GPU and CPU. I have an Antec 900 case, will it be sufficent enough to keep both the GPU and CPU cool if I crank up the settings to maximum? This goes for other games aswell, how will I tell how much stress it's putting on my hardware, and how safe would it be?

Also, is there any good, easy to understand info about how I can ensure that my PC is kept in a cool, clean condition? I read an article about using compressed air and some random oil stuff to clean my pc, is that ok to do for an Antec 900? If so, then I've got the cleaning bit covered, I just need the cooling bit.

Thanks


----------



## Zombeast (Aug 6, 2008)

all i can tell you about the antec 900 is that it is the best case ive ever had, nothing will overheat unless you try really hard to overheat it.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Start off by going in to the bios setup menu and checking temps when you first start up. Then, post them here and we can pretty well tell you if things will be fine from the initial temps. If things are not right, then we can suggest things to alleviate the problem. 

Post back with any questions/concerns.


----------



## WeNeedToTalk (Oct 9, 2007)

Ok I went into BIOS, but all I could find was this:

---PC Health Status---
CPU Temp 30 (I don't know how to do that mid-air o thing) oC
IOH Temp 60 oC
System Temp 25 oC
CPU Fan Speed 1212RPM

Is there anywhere I can find my GFX card temp?


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

almico.com click on speedfan project and download

your temps look good. 

In my antec 900, with all fans off, i've gotten 9800GTX to 85°C and CPU to 60°C under stupid-heavy load with no problems. Fans on i run in the 45/45 bracket or so.


----------



## WeNeedToTalk (Oct 9, 2007)

Ok my GFX card is 43 oC


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

nothing wrong with those temps


----------



## Zombeast (Aug 6, 2008)

mine is 48 c on average, thats a little hot, but my seriess is known to run that hot


----------

